# Playing old video game messed up my computer



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

Recently, I came across some of my old computer games I used to play as a kid. For the sake of nostalgia, I blew the dust off of them and decided to try booting one up on my Windows 10 computer. The game, which was LEGO Creator: Knights Kingdom, ran surprisingly well. Not sure if this is worth noting, but there were two other games I tried starting, but I cancelled installation because I didn't have enough memory (they didn't give me the option to install the games on my hard drive, instead of my solid state). I noticed the problem once I exited LEGO Creator; everything on my computer looked worse. Most noticeably, all text looks horrible. I've attached a photo below to give an example of what I am describing. All normal text now looks like this on my computer, such as the names of folders and documents, the text in URLs, etc. If someone has a solution how to fix this, and get my computer back to looking normal, that would be appreciated.
View attachment 330045

View attachment 330045


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your attachments don't work, but it doesn't matter. Go into your Control Panel>Programs and Features and delete what you installed. Dates are shown.


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

Didn't work. I followed those instructions and uninstalled the game, but there seems to be no change. Thank you for the quick reply, though. If you have any other suggestions I am all ears.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, we need to see the images. Go to the three dots at the top of the page next to the big "G" and select FAQ. Scroll to
*How To Upload Images To Posts *


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

These are just examples of what text now looks like. Also, the icons on my desktop got moved all to one side.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows *key*+X* and choose _Device Manager,_ are there any devices with Yellow Flags? If So, these devices need drivers installed, Expand *Display.* Is your GPU driver installed (ie) nVidia, AMD etc? or is it the default Microsoft driver? If the MS driver, download the driver from your computer, motherboard, or video card manufacturer for your device. 
Right click your desktop and choose *Display Settings*, Under _Scale and Layout_, make sure it is *100% *and no higher. Under *Display Resolution*, choose the one that is *(Recommended) *


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

I don't see any yellow flags, is this what it should look like? For my desktop display settings, changing the scale layout to 100% makes everything extremely small. Right now it is on 125%, which is recommended, but I'm not sure why there is such a drastic difference.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Video drivers are fine. Open the *nVidia* Display *Control panel* on the taskbar (it might be a hidden icon) and go to *Change Resolution*, on the left panel, find the one that works best for you.


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

This is all I see. It's missing the display settings.

I also have an Intel Graphics Control Panel, and this is what that shows:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Right click your desktop and choose *Display Settings*, ....Under *Display Resolution*, choose the one that is *(Recommended)*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You also have *Settings/System/ Display Settings*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Both nVidia and Intel updated their graphic drivers two days ago.


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

Everything is already set to recommended.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe your question isn't clear then, it looks like everything is normal as it should be?


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

That's the problem, everything should be normal, as the settings don't seem to have changed, but there is a clear visible difference, as most text looks significantly worse (in Google docs it seems to be fine). This might not sound like that big of a problem, but it is a bit uncomfortable on the eyes, as I sometimes have to do a lot of reading for school, and it still seems to suggest somethings is out of the ordinary.
Here is another picture to demonstrate what I'm talking about:


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you restarted your computer? The other day I tried to run an older game(and failed) but it left the icons very large and the screen was reduced. I was able to track part of the game still running and was able to stop it and everything went back to normal.


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

I've restarted a few times, with no change. There have been times before where an older or glitchy game messes up my desktop icons and display, but it usually goes back to normal after a restart. This time it isn't going back to normal. Where did you find part of the game still running?


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

Task manager


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can change the Font size and type in whatever reader you are using (ie) Immersive reader, Word etc. You can also change the font in your browser too. I still don't see the problem


----------



## Red Raspberry (Jan 16, 2014)

Maybe it loaded an incompatible font on and replaced a system font with it?


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi

Not familiar with your problem, but the symptom looks like mine, which I solved. It appears to be an issue with Cleartype, which Windows has settings for. Search making things smoother.

That's not what solved my problem, at least not entirely. So smooth as much as you can using the Cleartype process in the control panel. My fonts were still messy, but not as messy. But then check your monitor - the actual monitor menu, where you press buttons on the monitor.

There's a setting on mine for - I forget the name - super sharp, or extra crisp - something. You get the idea. Mine was buried in the settings. Don't know how mine got switched. But I turned it off and whew, what a relief on the eyes.


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! I'll try doing some digging and see if I can find what you're describing. I'll respond with the results.


----------



## gaymer (Oct 31, 2020)

Using Cleartype definitely made a difference, so thank you very much for that tip! I wouldn't consider the problem completely resolved, however, as something still doesn't seem quite right. It is still definitely an improvement. I'm not sure what you mean by the monitor menu. Do you mean actual physical buttons? I'm using a laptop, so I'm not sure where those would be.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

My problem was on a desktop, so my monitor had the physical monitor buttons. A laptop...sorry. But thanks for the reply and I'm glad I helped.


----------

